# Abandoned Amusement Park - Lincoln Park - North Dartmouth (Black and White Photos)



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Abandoned Amusement Park - Lincoln Park - North Dartmouth (Black and White Photos) 
Well Here they are in Black and White. Please let me know what you think. 
In July my future Brother-in-law and I went exploring at the Defunct Lincoln Park in No. Dartmouth, MA
The Comet (Roller Coaster) is pretty much the only thing standing.
Enjoy! And please post comments here! 
And OH for history on Lincoln Park go here. 
http://www.defunctnewengland.com/lincolnmain.html
There are a Ton of photos and lots of historical information at that web site.

My Camera : Olympus FE - 100
Location : Lincoln Park, North Dartmouth, MA 
Soon to Be torn Down for Condo's. 

1. Left Hand Side of the "Comet" Roller Coaster









Link Back to Flick'r URL


__
https://flic.kr/p/321351293
2. Middle of the "Comet" Roller Coaster









Link Back to Flick'r URL


__
https://flic.kr/p/321351295


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

3. Right hand side of the "Comet" Roller Coaster







Link Back to Flick'r URL

__
https://flic.kr/p/321351296
4. In Poor Shape







Link Back to my FLICK'R URL

__
https://flic.kr/p/321351298


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

5. Lift Hill Remains









Link Back to my FLICK'R URL


__
https://flic.kr/p/321351299
6. Pizza Anyone ? 









Link Back to my FLICK'R URL


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

7. The "Comet" Platform 









Link Back to my FLICK'R URL


__
https://flic.kr/p/321356720
8. The Popcorn Stand 









Link Back to my FLICK'R URL


__
https://flic.kr/p/321356723


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

9. The Trash Can 









Link Back to my FLICK'R URL


__
https://flic.kr/p/321356725
10. Last one. Thunderstorms were in the forecast. We headed home. . . 









Link Back to my FLICK'R URL


__
https://flic.kr/p/321356722


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool pics G


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Those are great photos GMAK. I also enjoy photography as a hobby, it is a great stress reliever. I prefer B&W too for some reason. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

neat


----------



## TacEntry1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome! Scooby Doo, Where are you!!


----------



## DPDPO (Jul 28, 2006)

I remember going there as a kid. It was a great place way back then. You can still see the coaster if you drive by the area on Route 6.


----------



## 2boxers (Mar 21, 2006)

great photos! I would like to start getting into photography


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks Everyone for the Comments.It was a lot of fun down there. Greg


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Awesome GMACK! I love photos like that.
Old abandoned buildings, defunct state hospitals and insane asylums.
It gives you an eerie feel of what life used to be like in them.
Keep it up!! :thumbup:


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Awesome GMACK! I love photos like that.
> Old abandoned buildings, defunct state hospitals and insane asylums.


Kozmo,

Have you seen this website?

http://www.kirkbridebuildings.com/buildings/taunton.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

New Hire said:


> Kozmo, Have you seen this website?


I have New. Its pretty cool. I have a bunch of links to similar stuff if you guys are interested, I'll post them later. Imagine the history in those buildings?
The 20's and 30's, how unsophisticated and harsh the treatment of the mentally ill was.
in a 100 years they will be saying that about us I guess.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> Awesome GMACK! I love photos like that.
> Old abandoned buildings, defunct state hospitals and insane asylums.
> It gives you an eerie feel of what life used to be like in them.
> Keep it up!! :thumbup:


Thanks Koz. 
Yeah it is freaky to think that back in the day there were kids running around parents ripping their hair out of their heads. Kids playing, laughing, crying, Let me off this coaster. LOL

Too bad vandals had to burn 85 percent of the thing to the ground. 
And now it will be torn down for Condo's in the spring. 
Sad...
I am just happy I was able to go and take photos of it before it was torn down. ..


----------

